# ThirtyTwo elite fit liner comfy?



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Before I got mine heat molded at the shop, they were causing numbness around my toes. Once they were heat molded, they feel great.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm not quite ready to have mine heat molded, but I will definitely say that the elite liner has way less give than some of the cushier liners.


----------



## IanL (Mar 30, 2021)

Not sure I like them. Started off with a size 9 in tm 3's then they loosened up after a couple of days on one foot so I thought I would try 8.5's now it's been 20-30 days and a week of working in the park in them and I hate them. too small and toes hurt like hell so i had my mom ship me the 9's that I still have. Problem is also the boot seems to fit better a thicker foot ankle or something. It's like now in the 8.5 my toes are jammed and one is getting black and blue *but* the boot is still loose. There is empty volume inside. You can't seem to tighten them enough to make it snug around the foot.

The elite liner is kinda not really moldable if you ask me. The boot is kind of clunky. Thought of putting a different liner in the boot. 

Other problem is when I tighten the boot I can feel the seems of the liner or some stuff inside that irratates.

That little harness thing it has doesn't work well. I think the regular lace liner is better. But it should go from down by the toes all the way up the shin like a boxing boot kinda. Because the liner of this boot has loose spaces above the toe area and above the ankel harness.


----------

